# Tomcat über Internet starten + Webserver



## JavaUser1 (28. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

habe gehört das der Grundsatz gilt das Tomcat und Xampp(Webserver)  nicht gleichzeetig über den Port 80 aufgerufen werden kann.

Würde gerne einen Tomcat-Server einrichten, der von aussen erreichbar ist!

Bsp: http://www.meineSeite.de     --> Aktuelle jsp wird gestartet.

Ebenfalls soll auch das Xampp Menü erreichbar sein!!

Xampp ist bisher von aussen über Port 80 erreichbar.

Ist in Tomcat bereits ein anderer Port vordefiniert??
Dort ist eingestellt das er von 8009 auf 8443 forwarden soll??

Aber mit: www.meineSeite.de:8443 erreiche ich den Tomcat nicht obwohl er in der FW freigegeben wurde!

Kann mir jemand helfen??


Warum erreiche ich den Tomcat-Server nicht??

Danke!!!


----------



## JavaUser1 (28. Mrz 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

hab grad folgendes herausgefunden:

über localhost:8080 --> TomCat wird gestartet
über localhost:80 --> xamp wird gestartet

Also einwandfrei!

Aber warum gehts übers Internet nicht?? Was muss ich beachten??


DAnke nochmal


----------



## AlArenal (28. Mrz 2006)

WAS GENAU geht über Internet nicht?


----------

